# shetland size stable



## debsflo (24 March 2009)

i am getting a minature spotted pony as a companion for my horse and have a spare stable at the moment.long term i wont and as they all need to come in at night am considering options.thought of a mobile field shelter and converting it but wondered if a decent size shed with additional wood on walls to strengthen would be suitable to customise.what do all you mini owners do


----------



## scotsmare (24 March 2009)

Shed wouldn't have a strong enough floor to withstand horse wee etc.  You'd be better converting a field shelter.


----------



## debsflo (24 March 2009)

good point,hadnt thought of that.we have a local company so will see what price they could do a small one for,ie a mobile on skids then site it on concrete base.


----------



## Patches (24 March 2009)

If I have liveries on (and at the moment I don't as my friends have moved off now), I have Dinker, my shetland, in a little stable that was built in the aisle of my stable block...at the top end. It's only 10ft x 7ft but is plenty big enough for him. 

At the moment he is occupying a proper pony stable of 11 x 10ft as I've had a move about after being left with the two empty stables.


----------



## Stinkbomb (24 March 2009)

I just have mini me stables!


----------



## Apercrumbie (24 March 2009)

tbh, because mine come in so rarely, I have two sheep hurdles which I put against a corner and stick him in there (he is very mini! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) As its only occasionally it doesnt matter so much!!


----------



## LadyRascasse (24 March 2009)

we have 3 minis at our yard, 2 our in a full size stable with a partition down the middle and the other one is in the shettie stable.


----------



## millimoo (24 March 2009)

I've seen someone selling Shetland stables in E-Bay in the past.
My pony is stabled at night in a sectioned off area of an open fronted bay. Its only 8ft x6ft, but he can turn round easily and lie down comfortably. All it took was some 4 inch posts, Marine Ply and we hung an aluminium gate on the front - he needed the height as he would climb out otherwise.


----------



## SpruceRI (24 March 2009)

My shetland also has an 8ft x 6ft mini stable wedged between the main stable and the hay shed.  It had to have 3ft high walls and a door, as if he can't see over, he smashes the place down!!


----------



## niko (25 March 2009)

My mini is in the american barn beside her 'big' friends, though her end stable is made of a dog cage! The ones that can be manovered with 1/2" square sections so if she paws at it she cant get hurt! It's also 4' high and she loves it! Though if you open the top gate like they have for the dogs she will jump out! I would really need a pic wouldnt I, but v cheap and safe


----------

